# Let's see those rigs!! ( FINGER SHOOTERS ONLY!!)



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

Post photos of your bow, whether for hunting or target, as well as some photos of you shooting it!


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

Anyone?? I'm posting pictures later this afternoon..


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

OK, I'll go first.


----------



## coop923 (May 15, 2010)

Still Shooting an early 90s Golden Eagle: 40.5 ATA, 76lbs


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Here is my Tomcat that has been modified with Aeroforce outboard limbs...now its an Aerocat!


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

My 1999 Reflex Caribou II!! Specs are listed in my signature. Let's see some more!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

This is my 3D target bow. I also have one of these for indoor the indoor is nearly identical except with a long stabilizer out the front and a slightly different scope.

Martin ShadowCat. 
41.5 ATA
30" DL 
Sight is a System by Davis 3" 
Rest is a DIY magnetic flipper with a cartel cushion plunger.
Hand made wrist sling
9v battery LED light that I made with a 4x drilled scope lens and a blue fiber.
I zip tie a limb saver that I cut in half to the sight extension bar to cut down on the vibration on the sight and scope.

Lastly I have another one for hunting. It has a martin 12" shock wave stabilizer and a an older Hoyt sight which is really a re-branded Toxonics sight.


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

C'mon guys!! I wanna see some finger rigs in action!!


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Action!:thumbs_up

My Athens Exceed


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

When I get the chance Sudday evening, I'll take a pic of some of my old junk.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

This is my stringwalking bow: a Jennings TStar XT. I use an AAE Champion II rest, just like my barebow recurves. ATA is 47 inches. Draw length I believe, is currently set at 31 inches. Draw weight is about 52 pounds. No sight, no release, but I do put a long rod on it since it is allowed in NFAA barebow class and I do not want to get hit in the head by the bow following the shot.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Here are my two current competition bows.

My faithful Constitution.










And new kid on the block ShadowCat - with Barnsdale limbs.










Both wear Free Flyte arrow rests and Davis 'The System' sights with five pin cages.

The Connie throws 30" Lightspeed 400's down range at 300 fps and the Cat throws Sky Art Rapid 340's at the same speed.

DL is 30.5" and let off around 60 to 65%, love those adjustable end stops.

Here's me and the Connie on a very cold day in November 08 in Gloucestershire at High Cross Club.










I think this is the coldest shoot I have ever done, I'm really not that round, I just had a LOT of clothes on. Photo was taken by Limey, who had never used an SLR before...not bad for a beginner.


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

My new to me, Scepter IV.


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

Don't see an Ovation posted yet. The bow pic is from last year....has new strings now and lost the Mathews quiver.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Not a great pic, but some really good finger bows.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

This is me and my 05 Martin Cougar lll at the Califorina State 900 Chanpionships.
I took first in my class, Bow hunter.
Don.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Mine*

The Franken prostar








My Aeroforce


----------



## timmy2beers (Dec 1, 2010)

i shoot a hoyt oasis plus. 42 inches long 8 inch brace hight 2219s and 150 grn busscuts 2 bladers at 64 pounds! try to pst a picture if i can figure out how to do it! killed alot of critters with that bow.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

Had to add one more. My C3


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Here is a better pic of my 3-D rig. This was a 3-D shoot yesterday.
Don.
I took 1st in my calss...hee hee


----------

